
Cisco stock drops on a report AWS is considering selling its own network devices - mikevm
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/aws-network-devices-report-cisco-juniper-fall.html
======
mtgx
This the problem with the giant corporations having _too much money_. They
have so much money from not paying their workers properly and benefiting from
certain monopolies that they don't know what to do with it. So they start
entering all sorts of markets, killing smaller competitors, and dominating
those, too.

I don't mean Amazon will "kill" Cisco, which is not what I consider a small
company. I mean Amazon will kill _everyone else_ and maybe hurt or slow down
Cisco's growth. _That 's_ the problem.

This is the sign of a broken economy. A healthy economy has many smaller
companies, not a handful of giant corporations that dominate a dozen
industries and then dictate both workers' salaries and what laws Congress
passes through their "donations".

